# General > Photography >  2 Faced

## Mystical Potato Head

This is a zoom & crop job(probably too far) of Big Bens Clock Tower.
I really liked the way the sunset shone on the West clock face giving it a lovely orange glow, in contrast to the one in the shade.

----------


## wifie

Such amazing stonework isn't it?  Great pic MPH!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cheers Wifie,they just dont build them like that anymore,couldn't afford to!

----------


## wifie

Aye that often crosses my mind - cheap and cheerful now!  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

And "all done in the best possible taste"

----------


## wifie

> And "all done in the best possible taste"


Aye right!  :Wink:

----------


## golach

> Aye that often crosses my mind - cheap and cheerful now!


Harummmph Wifie, Our Parliament building is far from being Cheap  ::

----------


## wifie

> Harummmph Wifie, Our Parliament building is far from being Cheap


Nor cheerful gol!   :Wink:   Rather out of place if you ask me!

----------


## golach

> Nor cheerful gol!    Rather out of place if you ask me!


From the outside Wifie, I agree, but inside it is beautiful

----------


## wifie

> From the outside Wifie, I agree, but inside it is beautiful


Never been inside but I plan to visit sometime!  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Nice image MPH. Great colour and detail.

----------

